

The Witcher 2 is getting a Linux port - ekianjo
http://steamdb.info/sub/40356/#section_history

======
BadassFractal
Oh wow I had to stop playing the Witcher 2 after switching full time to Ubuntu
at home, this is great news!!!

------
ekianjo
This seems to bode well for a Witcher 3 game being multiplatform right from
launch.

------
theandrewbailey
I wonder about the rest of us who bought it on disc.

~~~
ekianjo
Good question! I bought it on GOG myself, so I hope they'll make it available
there too for Linux after their news yesterday.

